# I came back to Earth



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

Last night, before I went to sleep, I laid back and went through memories. I remembered random time periods through childhood and teenage years. I remembered how I felt at different times. There's clearly a chunk of memory that's fuzzy from when I've had DP, but I tried to sort it out. As I kept doing this... remembering, feeling, grounding myself, accepting... things became more real. I could actually feel a couple areas of my brain straining. Left upper forehead, and both sides of my head directly up from my earholes.

Anyway, it freaked me out. I started feeling that 'real' feeling. My body went kind of anxious and nervous. I got up and walked around... it was like the dream of not being in a dream. Too amazing for words.

The next morning I was pretty DP'd again but I'm going to try again tonight. Wish me luck.


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been doing stuff like that too, with similar results. It's a slow process, & it can be scary, but sometimes I get that "ahh, I remember" feeling.


----------



## AndrewB (Sep 21, 2011)

I've noticed this as well, looking at things close up in bright light and really focusing on it helps for me as well. I used to be able to will myself out of the feeling for a couple of weeks by using the technique you described but now I can't for some reason.


----------

